# Critical Kush



## snugglebud (Apr 13, 2015)

Hello all. I am new to forums but am not new to growing. I have been growing for almost 20 years now. Up until this grow I have pretty much worked entirely with clones. A recent disaster meant I lost my reliable mom and had to start over again from seed. I bought Barneys Farm Critical Kush seeds as they seemed like an interesting strain to grow. I am now 3 weeks into flowering and buds seem really small to me. Also this strain is supposed to be mainly indica but from what I am seeing on 3 of the 4 plants this does not seem to be the case. I am hoping that I am just too used to growing the same strain for the last five years and am worrying unecessarily. I'm hoping somebody who may have experience with Critical Kush can put my mind to rest.

A quick rundown of my setup. I'm growing in DWC in a 240 x 120 growtent. I have 4 plants growing, which were vegged for about 6 weeks. They are taking up most of the tent. They are under 2 x 600w hps lights. I am using General Hydroponics nutrients and using their recommended nutrient regime.

Here are some pictures. If you need any more info about my setup please ask. Thanks 

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment 3.jpg


View attachment 4.jpg


----------



## zem (Apr 13, 2015)

nice, welcome to MP. I would have thinned them some more before flowering, and tried to even the canopy some more, because it looks to me like the lower part is shaded, and the plants are too tall, at least in the pics they are. I have the same air pump it rocks, i always placed it above water level i read somewhere that a power outage might cause the water to push back and make a siphon effect and would suck water back to the pump, never happened, never wanted to try it either lol just pointing this out


----------



## Kraven (Apr 13, 2015)

I agree with Zem, I grew this out a few times and she does much better with an even canopy and good light penetration. Greenest of mojo, she does take an extra week to finish, did not pull mine off till mid week 9 of flower.


----------



## Dman1234 (Apr 13, 2015)

Those plants look right on schedule for week 3 of flower, I think its just a case of you being so use to one particular strain. They look good, nice job.


----------



## snugglebud (Apr 13, 2015)

Ok. Can post now. Typed big long reply earlier and it told me it needed to be approved by moderator. Maybe somebody fixed something. Good

All the plants were pinched and topped in veg. All of them exact same height going into 12/12. You could play pool on canopy it was so level. One front right stays nice and bushy. Rest stretched a lot. Any stretching that occurred has happened since 12/12 and has been beyond my control.

I'm not too sure about thinning. I thinned one plant  years back and other I did not. Both were same clones. I noticed no difference in yield from both but one that wasn't thinned had much more little buds for hash and edibles. But I am no expert on thinning just never bothered with it

Picture is deceiving, tent door is open. When all zipped up there is plenty of light in there. Great little pump zem. never had any trouble from it. Power outages no problem here and if utility company plan maintenance you get a letter one week in adavance letting you know. In which case I empty 2/3rds of DWC bucket so roots have lots of air and wont drown. Only leave enough in bottom so plants can drink. I never had siphon problem but perhaps I'm lucky.

Thanks dman, I am more relieved now !


----------



## zem (Apr 13, 2015)

you can try t use a screen the next time, to control your canopy better. plants looking healthy, green mojo


----------



## blowinthatloud (Apr 14, 2015)

I agree with Dman they look about average for 3 weeks into flower. Lookin good keep it up! Green MOJO to you....BtL


----------



## snugglebud (Apr 14, 2015)

> you can try t use a screen the next time, to control your canopy better. plants looking healthy, green mojo



Very good point. My last plants were all uniform with very little stretch so I never needed a screen before. I have taken a couple clones from each off these in case there is a possible keeper in there. If there is I will definitely make a screen. Thanks

The problem with having something dialled in for many years is that the learning curve kinda stops and you get lazy.


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 14, 2015)

OG Kush is anything BUT Indica, IMO. LMAO

I was in the same situation as you (same strain for decades) then my first hybrid was Barney's CK.

Check out my thread here...  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69084

I was saying the same as you. I did get about 7 ounces per plant the first grow from the mothers and about 2 pounds from 16 clones the next grow.


----------



## snugglebud (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for link Hackerman. Yours look almost identical to mine. A pound from 2 plants, you did well in the end. I'd be happy with a pound from all 4 of mine. 6 oz is the most I've ever harvested from one plant. Maybe I've been growing the wrong strain these last few years (swiss cheese)

Time will tell I guess. Out of interest, how old were your clones when you started to flower ?

I'm glad I joined forum now. No man is an island


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 14, 2015)

I think you have all your answers but i just wanted to say that is what 3 week old flowers look like. Those are some trees you have there. I grow trees occasionally too. Greenest of mojo for the finish. Glad you joined us.


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 14, 2015)

snugglebud said:


> Out of interest, how old were your clones when you started to flower ?



I am pretty regular with about 4 weeks in the cloning cups at 18/6 and about 4 weeks in the veg tent at 24/0.

So, they are about 2 months when I flip to 12/12.


----------

